
Almost Everyone at CollegeHumor Lost Their Jobs Today - sharkweek
https://www.vulture.com/2020/01/collegehumor-layoffs-sale.html
======
m0zg
Meanwhile, also IAC: [https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/476894-chelsea-
clinton-r...](https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/476894-chelsea-clinton-
reaps-9-million-from-corporate-board-position).

~~~
meesterdude
Wow - I should say I'm surprised? But It makes sense for scrum to congregate.

~~~
m0zg
It's a sad day when such obvious corruption ceases to be surprising.

~~~
RobLach
What’s the corruption?

~~~
m0zg
Quite obviously Chelsea Clinton wasn't paid $9M for her breathtaking business
talents. :-)

------
oblongx
Funny or Die had an engineering office?

------
londons_explore
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuOBzWF0Aws](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuOBzWF0Aws)

------
Grakel
Yeesh, who drew the shadow in that logo? The top edge, and the area inside the
top of the H is totally wrong.

~~~
mc32
Yeah also the serif of the C has no drop shadow from the arc of the C or the
serif itself. But maybe it’s graphical humor.

